# plasters in north east



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

hav a couple big plaster jobs coming up in rhode island any one looking for work


----------



## Terrence (Feb 16, 2011)

Nice post ! Thanks for sharing. I like it, hope this will benefits all who land up here.Keep sharing!!
____________
SEO companies


----------



## Al Taper (Dec 16, 2007)

I have a friend who does plaster work..And he goes all over the place. You want his #. I have seen his work.. dead on :thumbsup:


----------

